# Mantha and Georgie are 11 today!!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday to Mantha and Georgie! I bet they're crossing their paws for a steak dinner and lots of cake!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Mantha and Georgie!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Mantha and Georgie! Wishing them more years of health and doggy happiness.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Mantha and Georgie!!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy 11th Birthday, Martha & Georgie!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They and their friends got stew beef for dinner .


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy birthday to Mantha and Georgie today, and may they have many, many more!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy 11th to Mantha and Georgie. Hope they have a great year!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope they have a great celebration.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Martha and Georgie!

:drummer:arty:


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the gorgeous couple! ...and many more years happy years!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Mantha and Georgie! 11 is a great age for Goldens. :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 11th Birthday to Martha and George.

Would love to see pics of them.

Hope they had a fabulous day and celebration. 

Wishing them both many more happy, healthy years to come.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Happiest Birthdays to the sweet and lovely Celebration seniors!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the birthday golden's from yesterday!














































These are of Georgie


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

These are of Mantha


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Opps I posted twice!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is a cute one of Luna and Georgie.










Georgie and Mantha










Luna, Georgie and Mantha










A cute one of Luna!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you,Lauren for documenting the birthday. I really love the photo with all three heads together....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for letting Luna and I part with you all! I love that photo too! I think something must of smelled pretty good there!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you both!!!! :


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Y,all have to understand why I have littermate issues... When Georgie and Mantha were pups, before the invisible fence, if they were loose in my yard, and I called them to come, all bets were off. Georgie would look at Mantha as of to say, let's go for a run, and they did. Then Mantha went off with a handler who would let her loose at show sites to do her business. I never tested George... One time, he got loose at a show where I was showing him and I panicked. Anyway, LuckyPenny, Luna, George, Mantha , and I went to the local recreation area. I thought, well if after two obedience titles and being my dog, especially, Golden for 11 years, George might be able to be trusted... The result is the photos... He and Mantha are showing one day this weekend in Veterans Obedience. Don't expect high scores, but the enthusiasm will be there... Love these guys. They are from my first litter and I am just in love with them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And Georgie hadn't seen water since he was about 1.5 years and he loved it.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Happy nirthday to both girls


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I can not wait to see them in the ring this weekend!


----------

